# New man here



## Teman (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi all. Been married 3 years. I appreciate being able to share things here as there is no lack of challenges in the marriage life. Cheers


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- lots of good conversations, people and advice here!.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome - marriage is indeed a challenge (my wife will tell ya). There are a lot of friendly, decent people here sharing experiences.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Jump right in!


----------

